# Jet oscillating spindle sander...



## BenCviolin (5 May 2016)

Hi,
I have a Jet bench top spindle sander on the way, and wondered if anyone
knows if it's possible to extend the spindle lengths a bit ? 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jbos-5-o ... der-510316
Someone had mentioned using reverse thread bar on his Delta, but then I saw that Jet do 
a floor standing sander with longer bobbins....so perhaps the longer bobbins (200mm compared to 150mm) would 
be available for my bench standing machine.... ?

Also, has anyone found a good dust hose adaptor for this machine ?

 Cheers.


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 May 2016)

I have this machine. It's not bad, even if it does sound like a bag of nails.

I have no idea if the longer bobbins fit (my guess is that they do) but the problem is stability. If you want 200 depth that sounds like you are using bigger workpieces and it is not a big machine. Big pieces of wood on a small surface need to be handled carefully, that's all.


----------



## BenCviolin (8 May 2016)

Yes re-bobbin length, of course better to go for a bigger machine, but don't have £1,200 spare to fund that. 

Bit disappointed with the spiral abrasive sleeves, they wear quickly sanding a 3 inch maple block.
Are there better suppliers of replacement sleeves ? 
The 'thru the table' large dust extraction port is sadly plastic and seems near useless or perhaps my extraction system isn't strong enough. 
I got better results clamping a strong vacuum to the rear side of the iron table top. 

I'd thought Jet was a Swiss brand, seems it's made in Taiwan.
Delta may have been a better option...


----------



## memzey (9 May 2016)

Steve Maskery":115b7gi9 said:


> I have this machine. It's not bad, even if it does *sound like a bag of nails*.


Interesting you said this Steve. I've been looking at these for a while and always thought that as they are induction motored they would be quiet. Are you saying this is not the case or just that your one in particular is a bit noisy (perhaps it has suffered a mischief)?


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 May 2016)

I don't think that it is the motor that is the proble, it is the rise and fall oscillating mechanism. I thought that it was an inherent problem in the design. It's certainly not been abused.


----------



## AES (9 May 2016)

@BenCVCiolin:

I think Jet (or some models at least) used to be made here (CH) but now I THINK all are made in Asia. There's no trace of a Jet factory in the current trade directories.

But that doesn't necessarily & automatically equate to "bad" though (IMHO) - it just depends on who is doing the manufacturing and how closely the "name badge holder" is monitoring the design, materials, and production/assembly quality.

AES


----------



## AES (9 May 2016)

@BenCVCiolin:

I think Jet (or some models at least) used to be made here (CH) but now I THINK all are made in Asia. There's no trace of a Jet factory in the current trade directories.

But that doesn't necessarily & automatically equate to "bad" though (IMHO) - it just depends on who is doing the manufacturing and how closely the "name badge holder" is monitoring the design, materials, and production/assembly quality.

AES


----------



## BenCviolin (9 May 2016)

Well, I also have a green pattern maker's swivel vice that was made in Thailand, it was £90 but if it had been made as well as the original model in Germany I'd have paid double. 

The Jet sander is nice to use, I think the two larger floor standing models would have been more useful.


----------

